# Compra-venta > Vendo >  VAPR refill, 30 cartuchos para el vapr

## gaspy_xx

Hola!

Hace mucho que no me paso por aqui, debido a la falta de tiempo tengo la magia un poco dejada.

Es por ello que quiero vender unas recargas del vapr que tengo sin abrir, son tres paquetes con 10 recargas cada uno, están a estrenar en su plástico.

El precio es negociable.

Si a alguien le interesa que me escriba un correo sin ningún compromiso a gaspyunoxx@gmail.com ya que por aqui no aseguro contestar, no me conecto mucho.

No dudeis en escribirme para preguntar!

un saludo!

----------


## Maiki

Sigue en venta?

----------

